# 1994 Diesel 2500 Weird Trans Problem???



## Dig-it Landscap

I bought a 1994 Dodge 2500 4x4 as a back up truck. It has 141,000 miles and is completely stock. I bought it with a blown trans. I put a remanufactured Auto in it and it shifts great. The first week I drove it, it bounced between overdrive and 4th alot. Then it started to stay in OD like it should at higher speeds. The last 3 weeks it has gotten progressively worse. At first it would not stay in OD unless over 70, then it wouldnt go to 4th until I was over 50, then 60, now it just has 1-3 and never 4th or OD.

This has me stumped. The fluid is full, all fuses are good, grounds are clean. I took to a trans shop and they said the new trans is in fine shape and its not internal, and it has electrical for 4th and OD. I paid for diagnostics, they said it was the Throttle Position Sensor. Just put a new one of those in today, still wont come out of 3rd.

Any other ideas? I'm tired of throwing money at this thing for guess and check! Especially elec. parts that can't be returned!


----------



## MrPLow2011

Check that kick down cable that is contected on the bottom of the linkage where the fuel pedal linkage hooks in on driver side front hanging off pump.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

On the end of the kick down cable trans side there is a small spring connected to it. Make sure it is intact and connected and the cable moves freely. Also if the trans shift points are late this is your problem.....

If the shift points are normal then I would suspect the trans temp sending unit. They are a known issue and keep the trans from shifting into OD when cold. Normally these are found on the drivers underside of the vehicle near the shifter linkage. Follow the trans cooler lines and look for a ball with two wires comming from it. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## jsyl7

my truck dosnt shift into OD till 55 and sometimes will also go between 4th and OD but its not an everyday thing


----------



## plowguy43

From a Different forum, this guy has a 1999 Diesel:

http://w w w.dodgetalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=344239

*PROBLEM*


> Hey all. I have a 1999 Cummins I got from my father a few years ago. Before I got it, he had the transmission rebuilt (~80k but I can check on that). This issue has been going on for over a year and it's finally driving me crazy. The truck was used for hauling but it's only got about 109,000 miles so far! It's hardly broken in and I want to get at least 500k out of it.
> 
> The short version
> 
> When I go about 45 mph where the system thinks it needs to lock the converter and go into overdrive, it will engage then almost immediately drop back out. It will continue doing this until I hit about 50-55 mph. As a side note, it will do this whether overdrive is disabled or not. If O/D is disabled, it just moves the speed down around 35 where the system locks the converter.
> 
> The long version
> 
> A few years ago not long after I got the truck it started exhibiting the behavior described above. Then, however, it was so bad I could not "get past it". In other words, it didn't matter how fast I went, O/D would just bounce in and out. I took it to the dealer and they replaced the wiring between the batteries and updated the computer (said there was a notice on that particular issue. Again, can check the paper work and verify this). For about a year it worked fine. Then ever so slowly I would notice it doing it once. Maybe twice. Now it will do it all the time as you move up in speed through the magic numbers.
> 
> If I really get on it and push through the gears it won't do this. However, during normal acceleration or when trying to do 45 or 50 mph, it will hunt around between 3rd and O/D. I replaced the batteries not too long ago and that seemed to help for a little while but it is back in full force. Air temp and drive time do not affect this either. It will happen hot/cold/dry/wet.
> 
> Since people I've talked to (and I) seem to think it's an electric issue, I've cleaned the terminals but that too doesn't help. Only mod on the truck is a BullyDog that was put on in about 2002 or so and has not been removed since. When towing or under load it expands the area in which this happens. So normally it will stop doing the hunting around 50/55 and just stay locked like it should. But under load it keeps doing it through around 60.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> Aaron


*SOLUTION*



> Guys,
> 
> Sorry for the delay, but I think I've gotten it fixed up. You were all pretty much right, and I was able to fix it (I hope) for the cost of getting some more electrical tape and about 30 minutes.
> 
> Basically I took the suggestion here (www kentsoil com / dodgebug1.htm - Fix#2)). Within that fix they suggest cutting the ground, rerouting, then reconnecting. I didn't do this, I just disconnected and back-threaded until I could reroute. Call me a wuss but I didn't want to cut the wire on guess. I also cleaned all the contacts on the batteries, removed the body grounds and used a wire brush on them. Put contact cleaner on everything and reconnected.
> 
> So, it's now been over 2 weeks of driving and it's not hunting. In fact, I'm seeing the alternator is charging back better/more (gauge usually was centered and now is slightly to the right of center).
> 
> If it starts hunting again, I'll give a shout here, but it looks like it is working.
> 
> Regards,
> Aaron


----------



## donjhart

Check the wiring harness to the transmission where it comes over the bell housing as Dodge stretches this very tightly across the top,which causes some of the wiring to rub thru.Sometimes the harness is stretched tight enough that heat expansion an stretching of the wires occurs pulling them apart inside the insulation.There is a wire tester that fits over the wire and can pinpoint a break in the wire even thogh the insulation is fine.Another area of wire harness issues is under the drivers side fender well on 94-02 trucks as this harness is stretched too tight.I had the saame issue you had and it was the harness stretched over the bell housing too tight causing the wire to short Hope this helps.


----------



## bryanR

check your TPS. if you google search youll find a couple of ways to check your tps and adjust it back to where it should be. i ended up buying a delete kit for my tps that way i can control where my truck shifts into o/d plus i have a lockup switch in my truck also.


----------



## bh115577

See if this helps.

http://dodgeram.org/tech/transmission/automatic/TPS_adjust.htm


----------



## SHAWZER

my 98.5 diesel was doing the same thing, tork unlocking, trany and tork both rebuilt,just installed, after checking everything, installed new ground wire from computer to the battery. working fine ever since.


----------



## jmac5058

If its only the torque converter locking and unlocking check the switch on the brake pedal. Automatic transmitions instantly unlock the TC when brakes are applied and the switch ajusted to tight will make it trip over small bumps. Thats the best thing to happen very cheap fix.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

You do realize it's only a 4 speed auto right?? You are saying it's going between 4th and overdrive, do you mean the converter keeps unlocking and locking??


----------

